# Magic 3/2



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2012)

who's going to kill it at magic tomorrow?

i'll be killing it in my clown pants.  hard to miss.  give a shout.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)

IN

orange TNF shell, white helmet with AZ sticker


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> IN
> 
> orange TNF shell, white helmet with AZ sticker



see you there G money.


----------



## makimono (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll be slaying down tracks in a white helmet, orange shell, monoski. Say hey! 

(yes it's impossible to get any work done today)


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> see you there G money.



word!


----------



## skiahman (Mar 1, 2012)

makimono said:


> (yes it's impossible to get any work done today)



Post of the day!


----------



## hammer (Mar 1, 2012)

May end up on the trails on skiers right most of the day but it should all be good...

Bag is packed and Liftopia ticket is purchased...I'm committed.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

Kill it dudes!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)

better call 911 cuz there's gonna a big killin' tomorrow @ magic


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2012)

I may have to unretire the video heat for this slaughter.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll be insanely jealous tomorrow while I sit at work...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'll be insanely jealous tomorrow while I sit at work...



You should go, catch a ride with gm$$ or 2knees


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You should go, catch a ride with gm$$ or 2knees



I would if I didn't have to be back in Torrington so early, I'd have to leave the mountain at like 1-1:30... :-?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I would if I didn't have to be back in Torrington so early, I'd have to leave the mountain at like 1-1:30... :-?



I like you bro, but not that much.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> I like you bro, but not that much.



I wouldn't expect anyone to sacrifice their day for me...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 1, 2012)

Thinking about it-- have to cancel a 4:30 meeting... working on it....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Thinking about it-- have to cancel a 4:30 meeting... working on it....



do you need a note from your DR ?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 1, 2012)

ALL F&CKN IN.... would go up tonight but I have a cub scout meeting.... have one tomorrow night to... but if I'm a little late screw it....

Orange Parka, Black pants, Black helmet... big a$$ grin...


Edit- or Grey/white shell... may be warm...


----------



## powbmps (Mar 1, 2012)

You muthahfuggas!  Should be pretty damn good.

There better be some kind of documentation.  A good story at least.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)

forecast tomorrow @ magic is
Friday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 36. Calm wind becoming south between 4 and 7 mph. 

could it be a repeat of this?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2012)

I hate you all!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 1, 2012)

2knees said:


> who's going to kill it at magic tomorrow?
> 
> i'll be killing it in my clown pants.  hard to miss.  give a shout.



If you give me $20 I will stay away from Magic tomorrow, so you don't end up at Bromely instead


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)

facebook



> Magic Mountain Ski Area
> 39 minutes ago
> 
> It's quitting time but there's no quit in this storm just yet. 18" at top and it's still snowing!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Take some deep POW pics and vid

Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Take some deep POW pics and vid
> 
> Steveo



mounting 2 gopros on my helmet tonight and packing the pocket camcorder as well.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2012)

busting out the point and shoot for the first time this year.


----------



## hammer (Mar 1, 2012)

Just packed my old P&S.  Hoping to get some good scenery shots.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> forecast tomorrow @ magic is
> Friday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 36. Calm wind becoming south between 4 and 7 mph.
> 
> could it be a repeat of this?



That was a fun day....So pissed I cant make this.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> If you give me $20 I will stay away from Magic tomorrow, so you don't end up at Bromely instead



lol, forgot about those adventures....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> So pissed I cant make this.



You and me both!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 1, 2012)

Got the cheapo kodak zi3 packed....


----------



## powbmps (Mar 2, 2012)

With all these cameras, there better be something to look at tonight!


----------



## reefer (Mar 2, 2012)

Guy Douchette may have some competition this week. Go save Magic boys......this shoiuld be something. Wish I could be there..............................


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

powbmps said:


> With all these cameras, there better be something to look at tonight!



Agreed!


----------



## hammer (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll let someone else provide better details but here are the pictures I took today...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/g1466-magic-3-2f2-2f12.html


----------

